
How Much Time is Necessary for Website Testing - chrbutler
http://www.newfangled.com/months_would_be_nice
======
olegh123
As much time as is necessary for "Website Building".

If you bring in your Quality (or "testing") people after the inception - you
put them in a position of disadvantage (always catching up, and always behind)
for the rest of the project; and if you do not empower them sufficiently you
are just paying lip service to quality and crossing a line of the list -- and
are very likely to endup like this project did.

